# Ready to submit spouse visa-document checklist



## idodi (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi guys,

Pheww.. finally gathered everything and ready to submit online application and pay. Please someone who has applied for visa/experienced members give my list a last check.

I've prepared two bundles, a original set and a copy set as per people's posts on this forum. Below is my checklist.

My situation: wife is applying from HK, sponsor living with parents, earning well above 18k, been employed for 3 years


Section 1: Sponsor’s Information and Application Forms
Letter of Introduction
Copy of Passport
Passport Photo
Application Form
Appendix 2 Form (CAT A)
SU07/12 Form

Section 2: Applicant’s Information
Copy of Passport
Copy of Hong Kong ID Card
Two Passport Photo
TB Certificate
IELTS English Certificate

Section 3: Proof of Marriage
English Marriage Certificate
Nikah Nama (Islamic Marriage Contract) Urdu
Nikah Nama (Islamic Marriage Contract) English
Photos of Ceremonies
Sponsor’s and Applicant’s Airline Tickets for Marriage Overseas

Section 4: Proof of Financial Eligibility
Company Letter Showing Length of Employment and Salary
7 Months of Pay Slips (latest payslip dated 25th Jan 2017)
Bank Statements (Jun 2016 - 25th Jan 2017, ordered from bank)
Annual P60, April 2016

Section 5: Proof of Accommodation and Address
Letter of Permission from Parents
Official Title Register of Property 
House Inspection Report (to say house is not overcrowded)
Council Tax Bill (dated 7th Jan 2017)
Utility Bills on Parents Name (Gas, Water, Landline)
Credit Card Statement on my name
Mobile Phone Bill on my name

Section 6: Proof of Genuine and Subsisting Relationship
-- All chat logs are dated from 2nd Dec 2016 to 27th Jan 2017
WhatsApp Call Log
WhatsApp Instant Messaging Screenshots
WhatsApp Chat Log
Photos of relationship
Pre-Marriage Air Travel Tickets


My concern is pre-marriage, all my whatsapp communication is post marriage. Is that an issue?

*Also am i missing anything? Your help is much appreciated*


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Don't need: SU07, sponsor's passport photo, Islamic marriage contracts. Credit card statement and mobile phone bill aren't strong evidence that you're living at your parents', but with the letter and their title registry it's unlikely anyone will doubt that you're living there.

Is there a reason you're including an extra month of payslips? If you're applying under category A, you should submit EXACTLY six months of payslips and the bank statements corresponding to the deposits into your account. Submitting more than the required amount doesn't strengthen your application, it is potentially confusing.

You should definitely show evidence that you've been communicating/visiting before your marriage. It doesn't necessarily need to be whatsapp. Communication evidence should ideally begin from around the time you state that you entered into a relationship together


----------



## idodi (Jan 1, 2017)

Included credit card and mobile phone bill because i have no other proof of address except the bank statement. So credit card and mobile bill is there to prove my living there. 

As for including extra payslips, i've included them because the bank statements ordered from bank run from jun 2016 - jan 25 2017, its about 22 pages. So I thought ill add payslips to show salary information. 

As for communication before marriage - i really have no (no email, no whatsapp, etc..). a few pictures and an airline ticket thats about it. I'm worried now. 

Should I explain this information in letter of introduction?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

The bank statements should match 6 months of payslips, not the other way round

Include the photos and airline ticket, and I agree with explaining why you don't have communication before your wedding in your letter of introduction and timeline of your relationship. If your evidence doesn't match your claim, it's best to explain it.


----------



## idodi (Jan 1, 2017)

Ok great, thanks for the help.

Do you think i missing anything else from the list?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Looks well-covered to me. Just make sure the payslips are original or authenticated. The letter from your employer should also state the terms of your employment (full-time, part-time, contract, etc.)

One last thing; I'd also omit your P60, it's not useful unless it contains data from the relevant financial period.


----------



## idodi (Jan 1, 2017)

Ok great, just another question?

For the question on Travel History:
*Have you ever travelled outside your country of residence, excluding the UK, in the last 10 years?	*

Over the last 10 years my wife has travelled over 80 times to China and other countries. We can only put a maximum of 20. It was 10 initially, but by pressing "Save" the ability to add another entry appeared, so now we have 20 entries, however i can't input any more travel history. Its maxed out. 

Shall I put the remaining 10 year travel history in additional information where it says: 
"Is there any other information you wish to be considered as part of your application?" 
_"Is there any other information you wish to be considered as part of your application? For Settlement applications please include any information you wish to be considered about the welfare or best interests of any child or children you have in the UK or overseas. Where the child is in the UK, you must demonstrate that you have a genuine, subsisting and active parental relationship with the child."
_
OR *will the 20 entries suffice?*


----------



## idodi (Jan 1, 2017)

Couldn't wait so I called UKVI helpline on GOV.UK

They said; put the 10 year history on an additional paper or additional information section. Hope that helps everyone.


----------



## Kalpani (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi Guys , I am Sri Lanakan and married to a British citizen.we have applied for Family Visitor visa which is for 6 months and I received a refusal staying entering to UK as a visitor is not a genuine intension as I have family ties in UK . After lot of hard work and preparation it is such a disappointment. 
We are currently in a confusion what is the visa category we need to go for. Is it spouse visa or settlement visa. If anybody here can advice it would be a great help for us to get together and start out life. 
Thanks.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

> Hi Guys , I am Sri Lanakan and married to a British citizen.we have applied for Family Visitor visa which is for 6 months and I received a refusal staying entering to UK as a visitor is not a genuine intension as I have family ties in UK . After lot of hard work and preparation it is such a disappointment.
> We are currently in a confusion what is the visa category we need to go for. Is it spouse visa or settlement visa. If anybody here can advice it would be a great help for us to get together and start out life.
> Thanks.


I'm not a moderator here, but you should start your own thread, as your circumstance has nothing to do with the original post to which you're responding. A spouse visa is a TYPE of settlement visa because the applicant has the intent to immigrate permanently to the UK. It's unclear whether or not you actually intend to move to the UK, or you simply want to visit temporarily. Again though, you should be creating your own thread rather than tacking on to someone else's.


----------

